# Newbie here!



## Jrod77 (Aug 11, 2021)

First, let me say thank you for letting me participate in your forum. I have learned by reading many posts on this forum. Since I never smoked any meats I hope to keep learning and someday, perhaps, share what I have learned.

I became interested in a pellet grill because my son and son in law have grills and the food tastes fantastic, LOL! I have done a lot of internet research in the past 4 months about pellet grills. I concentrated on American made units and researched and study each and every grill made in the USA. I was amazed, somewhat, about how some of the manufacturers treat prospective customers.  They spent thousands of dollars each year on advertising and promotions and yet when a customer inquires they fall short, either by being curt, rude, short or ignoring  e-mails and phone calls.  (I am very sensitive about customer service. I tell my children-if a vendor is not helpful when you inquire about buying their product, what would happen if you buy their product and then the product fails or needs repair? Good luck with that!  So, stay away and do not do business with them).

After extensive studying and researching I chose to purchase a Grand Slam grill by Blazi'n Grills. They were very helpful and professional and answered all my questions patiently.  The unit is very well built with all the features as described and since I live in a cold climate state the double wall insulation is a plus. It is build by a small American company from Beatrice, NE competing in our chinese economy. In my opinion, it was the best built unit that I found.   It was just delivered so I have yet to cook on it.  Once I cook something and learned how to post it here - it be shown.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 11, 2021)

Welcome from Colorado


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 11, 2021)

Welcome! Looking forward to seeing what you whip up!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 11, 2021)

Welcome.  Looking forward to your cooks. Any idea what to cook first?


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 11, 2021)

Welcome aboard. Looking forward to seeing your posts.

G


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 11, 2021)

Welcome from NorCal!


----------



## Jrod77 (Aug 11, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Welcome from Colorado


I am also from Colorado.


----------



## Jrod77 (Aug 11, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Welcome.  Looking forward to your cooks. Any idea what to cook first?


I am planing on cooking the famous pork butt.


----------



## EvenFlow87k (Aug 11, 2021)

Welcome!  Coming from Central WI I'm interested to see how it performs in the cold also.  When I built my big stick burner I made it double wall, it will hold rock steady at -22°F.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 11, 2021)

Welcome y'all from South Carolina. If you can't get answers here about anything and everything related to smoking, curing, grilling, cooking in general, then it is not known by humans...


----------



## EvenFlow87k (Aug 11, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Welcome y'all from South Carolina. If you can't get answers here about anything and everything related to smoking, curing, grilling, cooking in general, then it is not known by humans...


True story!


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 11, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.  You'll find this is the best place to be.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 11, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! Hope you enjoy your new smoker!

Ryan


----------



## MadMax281 (Aug 11, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston. Looking forward to seeing what you create.


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 11, 2021)

Welcome from KC, glad you joined us.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 12, 2021)

Welcome glad to have you on board a great place for info from some great guys and ladies on everything in the cooking line as well as smoking meat. Hope your new smoker works well for you and looking forward to seeing your postings.

Warren


----------



## BigW. (Aug 12, 2021)

Welcome.  Those grills do look great.  Thanks for buying a NE made product.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 13, 2021)

Jrod77 Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Again looking forward to see some of your cooks. Don' be hesitant about showing us we all have made mistakes and this is a way we have gotten some help.

Warren


----------



## binnesman (Aug 13, 2021)

Welcome aboard, you picked a great place to learn. Make sure we get to see pics of what you cook. Ohhh Florida guy here.


----------

